# Cassie & Deigo's 1st litter born 12/16/11 (Lionhead)



## TherapyBunnies (Dec 22, 2011)

The Parents

Cassie (Sable Point Marten) Diego (Harlequin, Tort ???) Any feedback on colors is welcome.








The litter 5 days old.






The 3 larger of the litter.





The 4 smaller of the litter.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Dec 22, 2011)

I thought more pics of Diego would be helpful.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 22, 2011)

Hello !!! Very nice rabbits !!!


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 23, 2011)

from New Jersey

Really nice looking Lionheads.  

Good Luck with those little guys.  Can't wait to see how they grow.  Please keep us updated on their progress.

K


----------



## KDailey (Dec 23, 2011)

Awww! How sweet! 

I'm hoping my doe is going to have kits today and I can't wait! I'm so jealous! lol


----------



## flemish lops (Dec 26, 2011)

Your lionheads are very cute  , congrats on the litter!


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Dec 27, 2011)

THANK YOU ALL! ALL BABIES ARE GROWING & EATING WELL. I THINK 2 ARE CHINCHILLA COLOR  & THE WHITE MAYBE A REW. 2 OPENED THEIR EYES TODAY, 1 B3ING THE WHITE & 1 BEING BLACK.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the update!  Glad to hear kits are doing well.  

Hopefully more pics in the future?  

K


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Dec 30, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Thanks for the update!  Glad to hear kits are doing well.
> 
> Hopefully more pics in the future?
> 
> K


Here is a new pic of 6 of the 7 kits. One was being held.


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 31, 2011)

Boy they are growing up beautifully.   

One being held? lol that's the one your keeping right?  Or should I say the one you have come attached to?  I would have a very difficult time with all of them.  They are all just lovely. 

Hoping you keep us posted on how they grow.  

Congratulations on this beautiful first litter.

K


----------



## Citylife (Dec 31, 2011)

Adorable..............  exactly why my meat rabbits are not nearly as cute!   LOLOLOL
They look great!


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jan 3, 2012)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Boy they are growing up beautifully.
> 
> One being held? lol that's the one your keeping right?  Or should I say the one you have come attached to?  I would have a very difficult time with all of them.  They are all just lovely.
> 
> ...


New pics of the kits. Taken 1/2/12. Their coat colors change daily it seems like. According to some other rabbit breeders mom is a Sable Point Marten & dad is a Siamese Sable. Both must be REW carries since the pointed white is pink eyed- Yay, at least one kit with correct coloring. Still waiting for the rest to develop. Opinions so far include Siamese or Seal Sable, and Sable Marten and Chocolate Sables. Neither parent is suppose to carry the Solid gene so the kits have to be shaded. Still not totally convinced there is not a chinchilla. SO, WHAT IS YOUR OPINION (IF YOU HAVE ONE)?


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 4, 2012)

They are growing like weeds.  And yes, I have found that kits colors change daily.  When I got my Dobby (Sable Marten) he was totally different then what he is today.

Example:  Dobby at 8 weeks (he's on the right)







Dobby at 7 months old









I say you have (2nd pic) Chocolate Sables

The sweet  White one (3rd pic) is a Siamese Sable.  I can see her points coming out very lightly on her/his nose and feet.  Really can't see ears well.  

And third pics bunnies look like Sable Martens.  

Hopefully you will give some update pics in a few weeks.  Will be interesting to see the color changes then.  

Thanks for the update.

K


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jan 16, 2012)

New Pics
Pointed White Doe (Keeping-needs  a name) 1





Siamese Sable 2





The Biggest a Doe & the Runt Buck (Siamese Sables) 2 & 3





Sable Marten (Keeping-needs a name) 4





5-7 pics coming soon


----------



## flemish lops (Jan 19, 2012)

They are so cute! The two bunnies in the 3rd. picture are sooo shiny  .


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Jan 20, 2012)

The litter at 5 weeks.





Yes they are shiny in pics. I think the camera picks up the shading better than the eye.


----------

